# 12 Inch Tube Producing Electricity From Nothing??



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

It sounds too good to be true - not to mention the fact that it violates almost every known law of physics.  
But British scientists claim they have invented a revolutionary device that seems to 'create' energy from virtually nothing.  
Their so-called thermal energy cell could soon be fitted into ordinary homes, halving domestic heating bills and making a major contribution towards cutting carbon emissions.



*www.mailonsunday.co.uk/pages/live/...ogy.html?in_article_id=481996&in_page_id=1965
​


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

how's it possible


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont know even the scientists dont know how it is possible but they still have done it and it actually works


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^ even they dont know ? that sounds funny to me


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 28, 2007)

whatever law is defied but the law of conservation of energy can never be defied! there must be something that the scientists are not able to perceive.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

ya i know. according to them there is some stored energy in h20 or something like that they are trying to find it out as of now they are clueless. but... the tube really does work


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

they r sayin it utilises the hydrogen present in the water iam i rght ??


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

ask them, even they dont know so how would we know


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 28, 2007)

but if the hydrogen is being utilised then amt of water will reduce, as water will break in H2 and O2 . they hav not commented abt it. and if we assume that water is not being consummed then there is really something sceptical. 

may be it is consuming energy from parallel universe. i mean dark matter.  

but wat i think is that they are doin it for publicity and foolin people. are they hav spent 10years in the research and still they  dont hav a clue. AND TO WAT ARE THE CALLIN "SECRET LIQUID". how can they dont even know the chemical reactions takin place


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 28, 2007)

Now this sounds gud...have dey given ne public demonstration or have dey given ne demonstration in front of ne know scientific organization??????....

I've even heard of a guy who said dat he cud generate electronic fog but cud not give ne demonstration.....lets wait n watch 'cause if this thig is true den guy "WELCOME TO THE FETURE !!!"


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2007)

is it another fake?like the petrol from leaves of a plant by someone in India longback


----------



## superczar (Sep 28, 2007)

D-Uh...
the mail is a bloody tabloid...


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

^tsst.


----------



## azzu (Sep 29, 2007)

^^^ wat ?


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

its true, but they cant explain how it works BUT it DOES WORK


----------

